# Sleep thight my beautiful girls



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

It is with a very sad heart that i write this.

My beautiful Rosie died from a twisted lung just a few weeks ago, we got her to the out of hours vet but she died within the hour. It was devastating to see her die in such pain and my heart broke in that moment. Rosie was just 8yrs old.

Yesterday my gorgeous Poppy got hit by a car and was killed, the driver didnt stop and we live in a quiet close so i find this hard to take. Most of us have furbabies only a few that dont and drive like a bat out of hell in a small close. Makes me angry that some people just dont care. Poppy was only 6yrs old.

Ive lost my beautiful tabby girls so young, how cruel life is at times.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry for you. How terrible to lose them both so close together  You must be completely heart-broken.

Take some comfort from the fact that they both were loved and well looked after. Some poor animals never even have that.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Hun I am so sorry for the loss of Rosie and Poppy.
How devastating for you.
I live in a cul de sac and a neighbour killed one of mine through driving too fast.
I just don't trust any one these days.
I ended up cat proofing our garden.
Rosie and Poppy had a Happy life with you and for that you should be proud.
I hope fond memories of them will help you through the pain but i know it's not easy.

R.I.P Rosie and Poppy. Have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge together.xx

I am sure we will all meet up with our fur babies one day x


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words Pheebs. They were very loved and missed so much. x


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank u jill3

Im sorry for your loss of your furbabie, its such a waste of a life. 
Both girls loved each other so i like to think that they are happily chasing mice. 
Thank you for your lovely msg. x


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Rosie and Poppy, dear Sharon.

My heart goes out to you...


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely reply Knightofalbion


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

What a time of heartbreak, for you. I am so sorry. I have my young cats inside/enclosure, as I'm determined they will die only of old age, or genetic problems. I feel almost guilt, in not having those fears. In the city, I think it is really the only option to be sure of safety.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

How heartbreaking! so sorry for your loss x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

With Rosie it was such a shock, she didnt go far from the house but loved to lay in the front garden in the sun, but always at home in the bad weather.

The vet we saw was such an animal lover, i kept blaming myself but she said she saw many fatal accidents that happen in the home too. Not much comfort but i know that i did my very best for both of them.

Dont feel guilty, we all do what we think is best for our babies.


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How heartbreaking this must be for you, maybe rosie was missing poppy so called for her to join her.

Must be really hard for you right now.

I hope what goes arond comes around for that idiot driver.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> How heartbreaking this must be for you, maybe rosie was missing poppy so called for her to join her.
> 
> Must be really hard for you right now.
> 
> I hope what goes arond comes around for that idiot driver.


I have a good idea who it was, this person drives like a bloody maniac and has been told many times about the speed they drive in and out of this close.
Maybe im wrong, but i have that gut feeling. Im sure if it was another cat owner they would have knocked, all us cat people are good friends and look out for each others babies so im sure they would have done the right thing by Pops and told me.
At the same time she was a little devil for just running out, we have a woods that she would go hunting for mice, bless her, she was probably doing that or on her way home for breakfast.

I like to think that she is with Rosie, they did love each other so much i just wish i had more time with them:sad:


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

Sharon, I add my condolences for the double blow which you received. But I am sure that you had many happy times with Rosie and Poppy, and no-one can take away those joyous memories. Keep those in your heart and treasure them.

And....you are right. Poppy and Rosie are surely together right now, and waiting for you to join them in due course. A joyous reunion awaits you on the other side: purrs and cuddles galore!

Warmest best wishes to you.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely replies.

It does help knowing that people care, we had Pops cremated and got her back home yesterday, where she belongs. x


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

This is my beautiful Rosie..She loved her sleep








My gorgeous Poppy, who loved the out doors a bit too much

Have fun at rainbowbridge my beautiful girls.....Miss you so much


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

I have just cried reading this. Words cannot express how very sorry i am for your loss. Both such beautiful babies. I hope karma catches up with who ever ran her over.

We have something in us that makes us blaim ourselfs, i blaimed myself for Tilly's Death. As time goes on you realise none of what happened was your fault.

Your babies will always be with you in spirit.

Too loose them so close together is a real heart breaker. When we kept about 50 snakes, some got RI and we lost about 10 within a few weeks of each other. I couldnt bear it. As soon as all the others were fit and well, i sold them. I could not deal with loosing any more. In total we lost 30 snakes. I know some will say they are only snakes.. but i loved everyone of them.

So my heart, thoughts and love go out to you.

Blessed Be xxxx


----------



## bibicos (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about this tragic event. I understand your sad and your angry too. But think that your pets found a lot of love near you and in their last travel you was with them. Courage!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss, losing one pet is heart breaking but losing two so close together must be devastating.

Please take some small comfort in the fact you gave Rosie and Poppy wonderful lives full of love. The pain never really goes away but in time you will be able to remember them with a smile instead of a tear x


----------

